# forum update deletes formatting?



## thymeless (Oct 21, 2006)

When I type a post now that the forum has been updated, any line feeds are deleted and everyuthing  just mashes together.    Not sure what's going on, I can't find a setting that would seem to be at fault.  I'm posting using Firefox 1.507


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

First and foremost - the site hasn't been updated yet.  Andy will try to update it next weekend as it didn't quite work this past week.

I don't really understand what you are saying - maybe someone else will.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 21, 2006)

when I type a return/enter in a post for space between paragraphs, those returns are deleted when the post appears.   In my first post in this thread, each sentence was separated by two returns.  thymeless


----------

